# Hausautomation mit EATON Touchpanel(Galileo) und Beckhoff CX1011-0001



## alexander1 (26 August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe vor in Zukunft (irgendwann in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren) ein Haus zu bauen. In dem Haus würde ich gerne eine Beckhoffsteuerung verwenden. Im Eingangsbereich zusätzlich ein Touchpanel der Marke Eaton.
Mein Wunsch ist es später einmal Licht, Rolladen, Heizung, Steckdosen von jedem Raum aus zuschalten sowie vom FLur aus alles Zentral übers Touchpanel.
Ich selbst bin Elektriker und würde die Verkabelung sowie Programmierung selbst übernehmen.
Ich besitze also schon eine CX1010-0011 mit CX1100-0002 hätte aber auch wahlweise eine CX1100-0004. sowie diverse Klemmen (da müsste ich jedoch noch einiges zukaufen)
Außerdem ein Touchpanel XV-440-10TVB-1-10 von Eaton.

Wie würdet ihr jetzt vorgehen? Was haltet ihr von der KNX Klemme KL6301? Macht es sind bei einer solchen Steuerung den KNX Bus zuverwenden ode eher alles mit 24V Signalen verdrahten?

Siganle aller Taster bis in den Keller ziehen oder in jeder Etage einen Buskoppler verwenden?


Was haltet ihr davon zusätzlich den AsiBus zuverwenden?  Zum Beispiel um Stellmotoren für die Fußbodenheizung zusteuern?? Eine AsiLeitung in den Kasten und dann dort ein AsiAusgangsmodul rein? Damit dann Relais schalten welche die Stellmotoren steuern?

Lichtsteuerung über eine Dali klemme? KL 6811?

Und die wichtigste Frage:
Gibt es eine möglichkeit die Visualiesierung des Eaton Touchpanels (mit Galileo Programmiert) irgenwie aufs Handy zubekommen??
Also um aus der Ferne zu Steuern? bzw. auf einen Laptop´.

Wie sieht es zusätzlich mit Netzwerkkameras aus? Kann ich auf dem Touchpanel über Galileo auch Bilder bzw LiveAufnahmen einer Netzwerkkamera anschauen?

Vielen Dank für Antworten auf vielleicht ein paar blöde Fragen


----------



## tomrey (27 August 2013)

hi,
zu einigen deiner fragen:

wenn du knx einsetzt, machst du alle kostenvorteile der sps-lösung wieder zunichte.
ich habe mit 24v gearbeitet und ein standard schalterprogramm (busch-jäger) eingesetzt. da alleine hat mir die investition in die sps weitgehend "verdient".

buskoppler ist komplexer, deshalb habe ich alles in den keller gezogen (3 Etagen).
ist vielleicht bei nem schloss oder bei renovierung anders.

fbh-stellmotore gibt es auch mit 24v - ohne umweg direkt anzusteuern (bus- und feldversorgung sollten sowieso über getrennte trafos erfolgen).

dali ist geschmacksache bzw. hängt von deinen vorstellungen ab. ich habe eltako universaldimmer direkt an do gehängt und das reicht mir (auch ohne rückmeldekontakt).

visu hab ich (noch) klassisch per java/laptop, evtl. zukünftig per ip-symcon
gruß


----------



## Integer (3 September 2013)

Hi
Ich habe vor 1 Jahr was ähnliches realisiert.
Alle Sensoren Aktoren auf Zentrale Stelle verkabelt über Klemmen (zum flexieblen Rangieren) auf Beckhoff CX Steuerung. Bus setzte ich keinen ein da aus meiner Sicht nicht notwendig. Steuere damit Dachfenster, Storen (mit Beckhoff Klemme), LED Beleuchtung, Bewässerung, Temp. und Feuchte Messung, Div. Jahresprogramme, ...

Als VISU verwende ich die neuen Panel von Exor programmiert mit JMobile. Passt aus meiner Sicht gut für die Hausautomatisierung. IP-Kamera anschliessbar, Client für Android Mobile verfügbar, .... Auch gut an diesem Panel finde ich die Funktion Sunrise-Sunset. Durch eingabe von Wohnort weiss Steuerung wann Tag und Nacht ist und so lässt sich elegant diverses Steuern. Zudem gibt es noch einen Scheduler mit dem man diverse automtisierte Vorgänge von Panel aus beeinflussen kann (sowas wie eine Luxus Jahresschaltuhr)
 Eaton Panel kenne ich auch, sind OK nutze diese aber eher für Industrie, Maschinen,...
Viel Spass beim Planen und UMsetzen. Macht auf jeden Fall Spass, zumindest wenn alles funktioniert wie gedacht!


----------



## Integer (18 April 2014)

Hier mal ein kleiner Update.
Mit der neuen Version 1.9 funktioniert die Steuerung von Mobilen Geräten sehr einfach, da auf einfache weise Seiten als WEB Seiten gespeichert werden können und so mit Browser auf verschiedenen Geräten problemlos funktionieren.
Hier ein paar Eindrücke der Eigenheim Steuerung.


----------



## Hitschi (31 Mai 2015)

*Galileo Kamera Funktion*

Hallo Galileo FunsIch habe jetzt meine Haustüre mit einer Kamera ausgestattet und einen Bewegungsmelder.Jetzt soll der Bewegungsmelder ein Signal an meine PS4 200SPS übergeben und bei Galileo das Bild speichern.Uber den Bedienbutten bei Galileo funzt auch alles sehr gut. jedoch kann ich den Vorgang nicht mit der SPS auslösen.Dann habe ich einen ereignis- Skript angelegt: if (bewegungsmelder ausgelöst=1) call spezialfunktion (camera, Image,  ,0, camera . savelokal);leider funzt es nicht und ich weis nicht warum.wenn ich unter Zyklusskript  if (bewegungsmelder ausgelöst=1) call spezialfunktion (internals, Beep,  ,   ,); eingebe dann funzt dieser Skipt.Leider kann ich keine Kamera Funktion in den Zyklusskript einbinden.Wer hat noch einen Rat Sonnenreiche Dachs und Speichergrüße  http://www.sps-forum.de/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gifhitschi


----------



## Hitschi (31 Mai 2015)

*Galileo und IP Kamera*

Hallo Galileo Funs    Ich habe jetzt meine Haustüre mit einer Kamera ausgestattet und einen BewegungsmelderJetzt soll der Bewegungsmelder ein Signal an meine PS4 200SPS übergeben und bei Galileo das Bild speichern.Über den Bedienbutten bei Galileo funzt auch alles sehr gut. Das Bild wird schön auf Festplatte gespeichert  jdoch kann ich den Vorgang nicht mit der SPS auslösen.Dann habe ich einen ereignis- Skript angelegt: unter Skriptfunktion bei Galileo: if (bewegungsmelder ausgelöst=1) call spezialfunktion (camera, Image,  ,0, camera . savelokal);leider funzt es nicht und ich weis nicht warum, wenn ich unter Zyklusskript  if (bewegungsmelder ausgelöst=1) call spezialfunktion (internals, Beep,  ,   ,); eingebe dann funzt dieser Skipt. Und der Biep kommt an.Leider kann ich keine Kamera Funktion in den Zyklusskript einbinden.Ist es vieleicht möglich über einen Zyklusskript , einen Ereignisskript permanet anzustoßen?Wer hat noch eine RatGruß   hitschi


----------



## Hitschi (5 Juni 2015)

*Galileo*

Hallo Galileo Funs      Hat denn niemand einen Tipp für mich?????gruß  hitschi


----------



## Hitschi (8 April 2016)

*Galileo Kamera Funktion*

Hallo 

an die Spezialisten

Hat denn immer noch keiner einen Rat für mich damit ich die Kamera von der SPS her auslösen kann. z.B. Bewegungsmelder







Gruß
hitschi


----------



## Hitschi (26 April 2016)

Hallo

Noch mal auf mein Problem mit der Kamera Auslösung über ein Bit bei Galileo

Vielleicht ist ja mittlerweile jemandem das gleiche Problem zugestoßen und hat eine Lösung gefunden.


Gruß hitschi


----------



## Uwe_V1.0 (27 April 2016)

Hallo,
mit einem EATON Panel hat man sogar zwei Möglichkeiten die Visu auf einem Tablet/Smartfon anzeigen zu können.
1. Die neue Version von Galileo10 wird in naher Zukunft die Visu parallel als Webvisu auszugeben.
    Galileo 10 ist sowiso zu bevorzugen gegenüber der Version 8
2. Wenn man die SPS auch auf dem EATON Panel laufen lässt dann kann man zusätzlich zur Galileo Visu noch die CoDeSys V3 WebVisu laufen lassen.
    Somit hätte man zwei unabhängige Visualisierungen am laufen, dies mache ich in unseren Maschinen zu Wartungszwecken usw.
    Ist aber für deinen Fall nicht so passend

Gruß 
Uwe


----------



## Hitschi (27 April 2016)

Hallo Uwe

das mit dem Tablet mache ich mit vnc, und dann praktisch in jedes Zimmer. Dann hab ich noch  eine Kamera die auf Galileo die Haustüre Überwacht
und jeder der jetzt mein Haus betritt soll,  sobald die Alarmanlage scharf ist, das Bild gespeichert werden.

Hast Du da Erfahrung mit Bild speichern mittels eines Bit von der SPS aus oder über einen Umweg

P.S. Über dien Bedienbutten kann ich das Bild schon speichern.
Jedoch von der SPS aus funzt es nicht.


Mit freundlichem Gruß hitschi


----------



## Uwe_V1.0 (29 April 2016)

Hallo Hitschi,

Sorry, 
aber dazu habe ich keine Erfahrung und leider auch keine passende Idee :-(

Es gibt aber diverse IP-Cameras die automatisch bei bewegung in einem bestimmten Bildbereich, Bilder abspeichern.
Auf die interne SD-Card oder NAS.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Hitschi (29 April 2016)

Hallo Uwe

Das ist Richtig jedoch will ich alles in einem Programm am laufen halten
Das Bild von der Kamera lueft ja auch schon in Galileo auf dem Panel im Wohnzimmer an der Wand.
Ich kann auch einen PIP Ton über den Bewegungsmelder an die SPS und dann nach Galileo ins Panel auslösen
Somit weiß ich schon, bevor er selber geklingelt hat, das jemand an der Haustüre ist.
Jedoch jetzt ein Auslösen (Bild speichern) funzt irgendwie nicht.
 Über den Butten am Panel funzt es schon. Bild gespeichert.

 Na ja vielleicht kommt ja noch was von anderen die sich auch mit Galileo beschäfftigen.

 Übrigens eine geniale Visu. Leicht zu erlernen und viele eingebettete Beispiele.
 Also nix neues erfinden sondern vorhandenes nutzen


Gruß  hitschi


P.S
auch unter c-Kuehr.de.tl
einfach mal vorbei schauen

Danke


----------

